# Improve your props



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share something I do for my props.

If I enjoy the prop, but it won't show up well under lighting because the colors don't "pop" enough, often I can just use a black sharpie and make a quick fix.










The one on the above left has been highlighted with black permanent marker. (Basically just followed the creases.) The one on the above right had nothing done to it.










The same skulls under simulated lighting conditions.

-Bryce


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice touch, so whats in the tank?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That's a nifty tip. Maybe I'll do that to my crappy "Brain Child" that I got last year. Paint job on it is horrible.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YEah, it's surprising to me how things can be well molded and then have a crappy paint job. Viva La Sharpie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice touch, so whats in the tank?


4 corn snakes.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Sickie,

Great tip. It's the subtle modifications that make all the difference.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

That is very nice. Sometimes it's the little things that really make a difference.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Some guys are well endowed, I get the "little things" that make all the difference. LOL


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

again, sweet tip


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Some guys are well endowed, I get the "little things" that make all the difference. LOL


HA!

Nice work with the sharpie...why didn't I think of that?


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Great Tip Sickie Ickie.... I'll have to try that out on some of my things.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, easy and cheap. Now I know why I look up to you.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

First time anyone has said that...then again it could be because I'm so short.  Thanks scareme.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You mean noone has ever told you before they like you cheap and easy? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol


----------

